# state of emergency



## chicago311 (Mar 13, 2020)

i was just told


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 13, 2020)

He's late to the party


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 13, 2020)

figures, i'm always late. don't never watch the news.  firemen were just telling me.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 13, 2020)

chicago311 said:


> figures, i'm always late. don't never watch the news.  firemen were just telling me.



Not you, the orange moron in the white house.


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Iron1 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 13, 2020)

So many self proclaimed disease experts out there these days calling the guy with REAL information from guys much more qualified than you or I names when he uses facts to make decisions rather than what the media and YouYube says.

The man is doomed either way...in terms of people opinion of him.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 13, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> So many self proclaimed disease experts out there these days calling the guy with REAL information from guys much more qualified than you or I names when he uses facts to make decisions rather than what the media and YouYube says.
> 
> The man is doomed either way...in terms of people opinion of him.



Remember when his science people told him the path of hurricane Dorian and he doctored the map anyway and the whole NOAA had to play damage control? Then he double down on his incorrectness and asserted that the NOAA was wrong?

There are FOIA releases from the NOAA that show internal e-mails from "his guys with REAL information" who confirm the map is doctored. 

https://twitter.com/JasonLeopold/st...775953/trump-dorian-alabama-sharpiegate-noaa/ 

The PDF scan from the NOAA itself: https://www.noaa.gov/sites/default/files/atoms/files/0.7.2809.30387.pdf

Look at the text of the document. It references the chart he displayed as advisory 21 then goes on to say the correct one should have been 32A. At minimum, he ignored 11 revisions. 

Falsifying or altering a weather report is also a crime: https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/2074

He also dissolved the pandemic response team, the one that was setup to handle exactly this. 

He then cut funding for the CDC. Fun fact, the CDC was working on the prevention of global pandemics when Trump cut funding for them. China was one of the countries the CDC had to abandon.

You know, I'm starting to think he's a moron.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 13, 2020)

It actually not a State of Emergency ... its a State of "National" Emergency which simply means that the full weight of the Federal US government has released billions of dollars and other federal resource to combat the corona-virus.

It is interesting how some people are only interested in blaming the Trump admin (as I stated in another thread) ... but have the majority of their facts completely wrong (similar to what BSP pointed our above) ...

I do agree with JIN that this is not a partisan issue .. but people make it one ... and the lame-stream media is also only interest in making Trump look bad ... 

No one would have acted earlier .. in fact the Dems presidential hopefulls are on record being against the travel ban to China back in January ...

My question is this ... when will testing be at full capasity ... its seems to me that everyone in the US ... from the Trump admin ... to CDC ... as well as state and local governments have gotten this wrong ... the South Korea model should have been put in place a month ago .. they are leading the world with their Track, Test, and Treat model ... 

IMO all talking should stop and 100% of efforts be put into constructing and deploying Rapid Testing Stations (RTS) immediately ... better late than never ... our politicians can all point the finger later at whose to blame later .. as for now both side SHUT THE FVCK UP and get to work creating thousands of RTS ... until they are in place nothing is going to change .. without early detection you cannot quarantine people or know who they've been in contact with .... test test test ... for fvck sake .. and then test some more ... if sick people prior to showing symptoms are allowed to continue spreading the virus ... it going to be far more wide spread ... early testing is the beginning of the solution ... without there is no solution ....


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 13, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> the South Korea model should have been put in place a month ago .. they are leading the world with their Track, Test, and Treat model ..



South Korea is a single payer health care provider and I agree. Their response time and throughput for testing/treatment is insanely efficient.

Won't work here though, cuz SoCIaLiSm


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2020)

The main benefit in testing, if you do it early and often, is contact tracing: everyone the infected person was in contact with is found and quarantined. 

That’s the first step in containment. 

We are well beyond that. 

Singapore and HongKong are the gold standard. They actually stopped the virus in its tracks. By using contact tracing and being very forthcoming with great information to their citizens. 

They are small counties with strong government and they are collectivist. HongKong shut its boarder with China early and that’s a big reason why they have minimized the impact. 

The only strategy I see working for the US is strong enforcemebt of quarantine and travel restrictions along with massive funding and preparation of hospitals. If we cannot slow the spread of the virus then we will have genuine panic: instead of hoarding toilet paper, patients in cardiac arrest will be turned away from overrun hospitals. 


Mitigation is now an equal priority as containment. Unfortunately I think containment will only be possible with force.

It didnt have to be this way.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Oceania was always at war with East Asia. Or was it Eurasia. I can't remember anymore.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 13, 2020)

Why is this such a big deal? Seriously, its flu like symptoms. I get that it is spreading faster but so what?

I am not a bandwagoner but If I could see just one alarming symptom above what is experienced with the flu, I may be swayed to be worried even a little.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 13, 2020)

BSP, the issue like you said is the rate at which it spreads.

There are so many hospitals in the country with a certain capacity and so, so many more people. The concern is that if this isn't contained, we'll exceed our ability to treat infected patients forcing them to be with the general population instead of under hospital supervision.

If we slow down the spread over a longer durations, we can stay within our hospitals capacity.

Kind like how sipping coffee won't burn you but chugging the whole thing at once will.


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Why is this such a big deal? Seriously, its flu like symptoms. I get that it is spreading faster but so what?
> 
> I am not a bandwagoner but If I could see just one alarming symptom above what is experienced with the flu, I may be swayed to be worried even a little.




Its not about the severity of the disease. 

Mild in many aspects. But spreads like wildfire. And people do need to be hospitalized. 

Its about a healthcare system that cannot absorb a huge influx of admittances. 

Thats why the primary goal is to spread those admittances out over time. So that the hospitals can handle the load. 

This is is an easy concept. You’re getting tripped up over the wrong variables:

If people cannot access hospitals then people will die UNNECESSARILY. Hospitals at maximum capacity with Covid patients cannot accept your uncle while he’s having a heart attack.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 13, 2020)

I do also want to draw attention to something BSP and I have been exchanging; for every one source of information there is a counter piece that will conflict.

Statistics can be wholly misleading. When you control the information necessary to fact check, truth becomes what you make it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 13, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> BSP, the issue like you said is the rate at which it spreads.
> 
> There are so many hospitals in the country with a certain capacity and so, so many more people. The concern is that if this isn't contained, we'll exceed our ability to treat infected patients forcing them to be with the general population instead of under hospital supervision.
> 
> ...



Now that is something that I can get onboard with. 

I have been to the emergency room a handful of times and I always see idiots there for a cold or a breast exam and once for lice. This bitch brought her kid there instead of going to Walgreens and buying a fn shampoo to get rid of lice. I blame this on free healthcare...welfare insurance or whatever fancy name it has now.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> Its not about the severity of the disease.
> 
> Mild in many aspects. But spreads like wildfire. And people do need to be hospitalized.
> 
> ...




I get what you are saying now. Personally, I am still not worried because I would have to be unconscious for me to go to the emergency room otherwise, Food, fluid, rest heals everything.

But, it makes sense about those who actually need medical attention not being able to get it because of many people that are trained to go to a hospital because their nose is running.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Gentlemen, it's been fun but I must go. have a lovely weekend. Weekends are a time i use to decompress. No news, minimal internet. Time to remind myself of the important things in my life.


----------



## Beserker (Mar 13, 2020)

The real state of emergency here is that China holds all the cards as they are the world’s leading producer of raw medicines.  They could really dick us well if they wanted.  Globalization has failed us yet again.  We need to learn from this and stop relying on cheap communist slave labor.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> Its not about the severity of the disease.
> 
> Hospitals at maximum capacity with Covid patients cannot accept your uncle while he’s having a heart attack.



I can relate to this and it’s why I’m worried and taking necessary precautions.  I have a child with a compromised immune system and a 68 yr old Father that needs a gallbladder surgery soon.

Im not out buying up Lysol and TP but as I stated earlier my kids 10 yr childhood with a trach plus immune difficulties prepped us for this in a way. We have a decent supply of the basic necessities and have had for years. 

On a side note: I like the political threads here, always have.  Some of you bastards get on my nerves but...We’re all adults here (mostly). As Ron was saying, opinions swayed or not we learn things which leads to Some understanding/common ground.  In college I was very interested in sociology and still am. Especially subcultures anything against the norm in the study of groups.  I’m certain this is why I’ve always been drawn to this board as opposed to others. UG is a melting pot of like minded people that don’t always agree but we’re all the same in one way or another.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 13, 2020)

Well, it's hit Minnesota now, I've tried to ignore it but doesn't look like I get the choice.  

Wife is pissed at me because I continue to take my Humara which weakens my immune system greatly, and I also continue to hit the gym everyday.  

But I refuse to let something like this take complete control of my life if I can help it. 

As selfish as it may be, I am hoping they don't cancel the Frozen play in May that we spent $500 on tickets for or shut down Valley Fair which we've already spent about $600 for as well for our season tickets.

I'm betting this thing ain't just gonna blow over soon, it's gonna take over most of 2020 :32 (11)::32 (11):


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 13, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> Well, it's hit Minnesota now, I've tried to ignore it but doesn't look like I get the choice.
> 
> Wife is pissed at me because I continue to take my Humara which weakens my immune system greatly, and I also continue to hit the gym everyday.
> 
> ...



A Frozen play, like with Elsa, Anna and Olaf? You send me 100 dollars and I’ll skipe you and sing   “Let it Go” I know that movie.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 13, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> A Frozen play, like with Elsa, Anna and Olaf? You send me 100 dollars and I’ll skipe you and sing   “Let it Go” I know that movie.



Lol yes... A Frozen play ... But I'm sorry, I just don't think paying cut rate for some bounty Hunter to moonlight as Olaf will suffice for my daughters. LMaO 

Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 13, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> Lol yes... A Frozen play ... But I'm sorry, I just don't think paying cut rate for some bounty Hunter to moonlight as Olaf will suffice for my daughters. LMaO
> 
> Thanks for the offer though!



Your a good Dad. I don’t care what the newspaper said about you


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 14, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Remember when his science people told him the path of hurricane Dorian and he doctored the map anyway and the whole NOAA had to play damage control? Then he double down on his incorrectness and asserted that the NOAA was wrong?
> 
> There are FOIA releases from the NOAA that show internal e-mails from "his guys with REAL information" who confirm the map is doctored.
> 
> ...



how doctored the map? CNN did. They hate him more than they love our country.


----------



## bugman (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll keep moving forward until I can't anymore.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 16, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> It's funny how Trump supporters can think he's responsible for all the good things that happen while simultaneously absolving him of any wrong doing.



This right here. I don't get the blind allegiance to anyone. There have been politicians I liked more than others, but I was always able to see their faults.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 16, 2020)

chicago311 said:


> i was just told



So basically stick to the normal,
Wash your hands,
Don't touch your face,
Train with intensity & don't spray tan!


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> So basically stick to the normal,
> Wash your hands,
> Don't touch your face,
> Train with intensity & don't spray tan!



My wife won't touch me, so yes, it's normal around here! :32 (18):


----------

